# Problem mit Gildentransfer und lvl



## Mardolan (8. März 2005)

Hi , hab mal ein problem unzwar wird bei mir nach wie vor noch meine alte gilde angezeigt, obwohl ich bereits vor 2tagen mit meiner neuen gilden alle daten akuitaisiert habe und mein lvl und mein equipment hat sich seitdem auch nicht verändert , mach ich da irgendwas falsch oder wieso tut sich da nichts ?
mfg, 
Mardolan


----------



## B3N (8. März 2005)

Welche Version von BLASC benutzt du den? Falls du die aktuelle Version verwendest, kommt ein Fehler beim Upload? Kannst du bitte überprüfen ob in der BLASCConfig die Funktion Autoupdate aktiviert ist? Wenn nein, aktiviere diese bitte und versuch es erneut.


----------



## Mardolan (8. März 2005)

ist aktiviert , allerdings jedesmal wenn ich das auto update durchführe startet er erneut die installation von 0.52 anstatt 0.57 , und wenn ich es bei euch downloade erscheint es auch so, dass er immer ein neues auto update machen will, ich bekomme also selbst wenn ich meine version komplett neu installiere keine version die nicht geupdated werden will, was soll ich dann machen ?


----------



## B3N (8. März 2005)

Deninstalliere BLASC bitte komplett, leere deinen Cache (Internetbrowser / IE) und downloade dir hier nochmals die Version.

ftp://ftp.planet-multiplayer.de/sites/rpg...BLASC_Setup.exe


----------



## Mardolan (9. März 2005)

Hmm, also ich hab jetzt auch cookies und verlauf und alles rausgekloppt und blasc komplett deinstalliert und das über deinen link nochma neu geladen , aber es ist wieder das selbe problem das er immer nur die .52 läd und nie die .57 ...


----------



## Regnor (9. März 2005)

Also es muß irgendwie an deinen Cache einstellungen liegen. 
Weil die Version auf dem Server ist 100%ig die 0.5.0.57.


----------



## Mardolan (9. März 2005)

kann mir sonst vllt mal wer die richtige version mit ner mail schicken ? an christusoj@web.de ... vielleicht klappts ja dann


----------



## Regnor (9. März 2005)

Kann ich heut abend mal machen!

Gruß Regnor


----------

